# Official TUF 11 Thread 'Ortiz Vs Lidell



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Fighters:

RICH ATTONITO

Hometown: Deerfield Beach, Fla.

Affiliation: American Top Team

Record: 7-3

Age: 32

A 2001 graduate of Hofstra University, Rich Attonito wrestled several different weight classes as a member of the Pride wrestling team, including the 167- and 197-pound divisions. Attonito has been training with American Top Team since he moved to Florida in 2006. He is the strength and conditioning coach for UFC veteran Luigi Fioravanti.

SETH BACZYNSKI

Hometown: Canyon, Ariz.

Affiliation: Apex MMA

Record: 11-5

Age: 28

Baczynski is a training partner to TUF 8 champion Efrain Escudero and TUF 9 alum Santino DeFranco. He is a full-time water inspector for Liberty Water.

CHARLES BLANCHARD

Hometown: Coconut Creek, Fla.

Affiliation: American Top Team

Record: 7-2

Age: 24

A two-time all-state wrester in high school, Blanchard is a single father. He is a jiu-jitsu brown belt as well as a published poet.

JOSH BRYANT

Hometown: Tulsa, Okla.

Affiliation: Absolute Combat Alliance

Record: 10-0

Age: 29

A member of the Absolute Combat Alliance camp in Tulsa, Okla., Josh is the manager of Mazzio's Italian Eatery in Oklahoma.

CHRIS CAMOZZI

Hometown: Denver

Affiliation: Gumm MMA

Record: 11-3

Age: 22

Camozzi is a freestyle fighter who works as a bouncer in his spare time. Two of his three losses are to TUF alums Jesse Forbes (Season 3) and Jesse Taylor (Season 7).

BRENT COOPER

Hometown: Long Beach, Calif.

Affiliation: Team Oyama

Record: 5-1

Age: 31

Of Sioux Indian descent, Cooper is a pipe liner by day for Shell Oil, and a devastating striker by night, with four of his five wins coming via TKO.

JACEN FLYNN

Hometown: Meridian, Idaho

Affiliation: None

Record: 8-2

Age: 31

Jacen Flynn own wins over UFC veterans Denis Kang and Dean Lister. He is a social worker.

JAMES HAMMORTREE

Hometown: Ocala, Fla.

Affiliation: USA Martial Arts

Record: 4-0

Age: 23

Following one season at Weber International, where he starred on the football team as a linebacker and on special teams, Hammortree left the program in order to become a full-time fighter. He is a one-time high school wrestler and turned professional in 2009.

JOSEPH HENLE

Hometown: Thousand Oaks, Calif.

Affiliation: Big John McCarthy's MMA

Record: 3-0

Age: 26

Joseph Henle splits time training at Big John McCarthy's MMA and working as a substitute teacher and wrestling coach. Henle earned his MBA in financial planning from California Lutheran University in '06. He speaks fluent Japanese.

CHARLEY LYNCH

Hometown: Mound, Minn.

Affiliation: Northway MMA

Record: 6-0

Age: 25

The self-proclaimed baddest man in Minnesota, Charley Lynch owns a 6-0 professional record with zero of his bouts going to decision.

KRIS MCCRAY

Hometown: Dumfries, Va.

Affiliation: Chute Boxe

Record: 5-0

Age: 28

The son of a military father, Kris McCray was raised in Germany, where he excelled on the soccer pitch. In 1999, McCray moved permanently to the United States, where he has served parts of 8 years (6 active, 2 inactive) as a member of the Army Reserve. He has an Associate degree in Social Studies from Northern Virginia Community College.

COURT MCGEE

Hometown: Orem, Utah

Affiliation: Throwdown Elite Fight Team

Record: 9-1

Age: 24

A Brazilian jiu-jitsu artist, Court McGee beat Season 9 runner-up DaMarques Johnson in 2007 by submission. He's also 2-0 as a pro boxer.

CLAYTON MCKINNEY

Hometown: Orlando, Fla.

Affiliation: Jungle MMA

Record: 4-2

Age: 27

A teammate of Season 8 alum Tom Lawlor at Jungle MMA, McKinney is a Brazilian jiu-jitsu black belt. He supplements his training by working security at a local bar.

KYLE NOKE

Hometown: Albuquerque, N.M.

Affiliation: Jackson's MMA

Record: 16-4-1

Age: 29

Noke, from Mooloolaba, Australia, is the former bodyguard of "Crocodile Hunter" Steve Irwin. Noke defeated Season 6 alum George Sotiropoulos in June 2005 and current cast mate Kyacey Uscola in September.

VICTOR O'DONNELL

Hometown: Milford, Ohio

Affiliation: Vision MMA

Record: 8-1

Age: 27

O'Donnell suffered his first professional loss in September against cast mate Costantinos Philippou. Before that, he had won eight in a row, seven of which were by submission.

NORMAN PARAISY

Hometown: Coconut Creek, Fla.

Affiliation: American Top Team

Record: 5-1

Age: 23

Norman Paraisy was born and raised Paris. The Brazilian jiu-jitsu artist left France in order to pursue MMA in the U.S. and is now a member of the American Top Team.

COSTANTINOS PHILIPPOU

Hometown: Merrick, N.Y.

Affiliation: Serra-Longo MMA

Record: 5-1

Age: 30

Costantinos Philippou is a former boxer with three professional and over 80 amateur fights on his record. He was born and raised in Greece.

GREG REBELLO

Hometown: Buzzards Bay, Mass.

Affiliation: Sityodtong USA

Record: 9-2

Age: 27

Rebello under the watchful eye of highly regarded coach Mark DellaGrotte. Currently in peak physical condition, Rebello at one time weighed in over 300 pounds before dedicating himself to fitness at 18.

NICK RING

Hometown: Calgary, Canada

Affiliation: B.D.P. Martial Arts

Record: 10-0

Age: 30

Ring returned to MMA in May following a three-year stint away from the sport after suffering a devastating knee injury. In that time, Ring boxed professionally and was 4-1 with three knockouts.

JORDAN SMITH

Hometown: Clearfield, Utah

Affiliation: Throwdown Elite Fight Team

Record: 10-0

Age: 24

A seventh grade teacher, Jordan Smith is a former professional boxer who trains with cast mate Court McGee at Throwdown Elite Fight Team.

BEN STARK

Hometown: Tamarac, Fla.

Affiliation: American Top Team

Record: 3-1

Age: 27

Born and raised a practitioner of the Orthodox Jewish religion until the age of 6, Ben Stark began training with American Top Team in Florida as a sophomore in college. When not at the gym, Stark likes to breed snakes.

LYLE STEFFENS

Hometown: Tucson, Ariz.

Affiliation: Apex MMA

Record: 5-2

Age: 26

Steffens is a firefighter and an EMT and trains with cast member Seth Baczynski.

BRAD TAVARES

Hometown: Las Vegas

Affiliation: Tapout Training Center

Record: 4-0

Age: 21

Tavares is the youngest of this season's cast members. Originally from Hilo, Hawaii, Tavares recently relocated to Las Vegas and trains full-time with Tapout.

WARREN THOMPSON

Hometown: Marietta, Ga.

Affiliations: Team Khunpon/Roberto Traven BJJ

Record: 5-0

Age: 23

Thompson, known as "The Kool-Aid Man," is a Muay Thai fighter and a volunteer firefighter.

KYACEY USCOLA

Hometown: Sacramento, Calif.

Affiliation: Team Alpha Male

Record: 18-15

Age: 28

Kyacey Uscola joins the cast with 33 professional MMA fights on his record. He trains with WEC star Urijah Faber.

CLEBURN WALKER

Hometown: Keller, Texas

Affiliation: Team Lutter

Record: 9-3

Age: 26

Cleburn Walker is a full-time fighter and an instructor at Team Lutter. He suffered a recent loss via submission to TUF Season 3 alum Jesse Forbes in June.

WOODY WEATHERBY

Hometown: Hudson, N.H.

Affiliations: Renzo Gracie Academy/Micky Ward's Boxing Gym & Xtreme MMA

Record: 7-3

Age: 27

A former Navy officer, Weatherby currently works full-time as a corrections officer for the Hillsborough County jail in Manchester, N.H.

JAMIE YAGER

Hometown: Los Angeles

Affiliation: Kings MMA

Record: 2-1

Age: 25

A standout varsity letterman in baseball and football, Yager was the 2001 Athlete of the Year at South Pasadena High School in California. He picked up training MMA as a hobby, and went straight from training to the professional ranks in February 2008 as part of BET's "Iron Ring" show.

Biographies courtesy Spike TV.

TUF 11 Preview

http://www.mmaweekly.com/blog/2010/03/ultimate-fighter-season-11-video.asp


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

when does it start over here? channel?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I 'think' it airs in the USA 30/3/10 - and we are usually 5 days after them - im not 100% sure on the exact date though


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

sweet, im hoping 5 usa get it again 

also whats the odds on ANOTHER chuck vs tito after it all?


----------



## JudZ (Mar 24, 2010)

Think it's Five USA about 11PM on Saturday


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

torrents. a couple hours after airs in US, in HDTV quality if you want it, but probs around 720p which still requires a decent computer to process the quality!


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Watched the 1st episode, Looks like there's a couple of decent fighters on it, That nose break was sick man!


----------

